

New Treatment for Cancer Shows Promise in Testing - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/29/health/research/29drug.html?hp

======
ckinnan
I remain stunned that our political system has produced literally trillions of
dollars in bailouts for idiot bankers and failed automakers while we appear to
be so close to a cure for a range of cancers-- a disease which strikes down
people in their prime.

Seriously, the Bear Stearns bailout alone was SIX times bigger than our entire
federal commitment to cancer research.

Hopefully our Aussie friends will find the cure.

~~~
anamax
Promising cancer treatements appear fairly often.

As to US medical research, the grant system (both public and private) seems
designed to support research labs, not produce research.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/28/health/research/28cancer.h...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/28/health/research/28cancer.html)

------
mhb
Nature abstract:
[http://www.nature.com/nbt/journal/vaop/ncurrent/abs/nbt.1547...](http://www.nature.com/nbt/journal/vaop/ncurrent/abs/nbt.1547.html)

~~~
falsestprophet
full article: <http://www.scribd.com/doc/16905448/nbt1547>

